

Apple invents time machine - bane
http://blog.kenperlin.com/?p=9227

======
Steko
I wonder why people think they have all these obvious super slam dunk
arguments that Samsung's large, professional and highly paid legal staff
somehow never thought of.

I wonder if people know that the light bulb was invented over 120 years ago
and yet there are still being patents issued on light bulbs.

~~~
regularfry
Don't read it as a comment on Samsung's legal team. Read it as a comment on a
patent system which can't (or just didn't) accept it as prior art.

------
veemjeem
We get it, people are unhappy with the decision. Is it necessary to clutter HN
with stuff like this that offers no useful insight other than an attention
grabbing news title?

~~~
ChuckMcM
Actually I think the submitter blew it, they should have submitted the link on
that page: <http://www.billbuxton.com/multitouchOverview.html> which does a
good job of showing why at least some of the patents Apple asserted in this
case should not be upheld.

~~~
greenyoda
Thanks, that page has a lot of very interesting history, including a picture
of an early cell phone with a touch-screen based keyboard that was
manufactured by IBM and Bell South in 1992.

